# Quadrant Hinge Installation



## billygoat4 (Nov 29, 2013)

Does anyone have good instructions to install quadrant hinges. Thanks


----------



## UncleStumpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Bill,
I found a good one a while ago. Go to Google and type in Installing Quadrant Hinges without a Router.
One of the first 2 or 3 entries will be by Michael P Hendersen. You can probably print it out.
Hope this helps! Ray


----------



## billygoat4 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks Ray,
I'm new to asking questions on these forums and really appreciate your response to my question. I will go to google now to see the installation instructions.

I make a lot of boxes of different kinds of wood and thought I would try the quadrant hinges to see how I could do. Thanks again. Bill


----------

